# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetat e FLEUR !

## FLEUR

Eshte nje pjate e kendshme dhe e shpejte .Ka ca kalori por nuk kemi c'bejme.
Ingredient:4 persona
2 gjokse pule
1 kuti havy cream(panna)ose 200ml
nje kuti me brokoli te grire
mocarela
piper kripe majdanoz


Presim gjoksin e pules ne feta te holla i lyejme me piper dhe kripe dhe i skuqim lehtas.Pasi i kemi skuq te gjithe i presim ne copa te vogla.
Ne nje tigan te thelle hedhim pak margarine(preferoj margarien ne vend te gjalpit), pasi ka shkrire hedhim brokoline kaurdisim , shtojme copat e gjoksit te pulesi kaurdisim per 5 min dhe ne fund shtojme havy cream.E leme ne zjarr te avashem per disa min ne fund shtojme majdanoz te grire dhe piper sipas deshires.
Ne nje tenxhere ku me pare kishim hedhur uje te ziente me kripe hedhim penne(mos perdorni spagheti) I kullojme dhe i bashkojme me masen e pregatitur ne tiganin e thelle.I perziejme mire , shtojme dhe mozzarella te grire dhe i sherbejme te ngrohta.
Jane shume te shijshme.Provojeni dhe ju befshin mire!

----------


## FLEUR

Perberesit:
gjoks pule 
1 kuti me kerpudha te fresketa
panna
1 gote vere e bardhe
1/2 qepe
1 limon
piper i zi , kripe


Pregatitja:

Presim gjoksin e pules ne feta e lyejme me piper te zi dhe kripe.I vendosim ne tigan me margarine dhe pasi jane skuqur nga te dy anet , i vendosim te gjitha copat ne tigan dhe u shtrydhim nje limon.I leme ne zjarr te ngadalte per 10 min.
Ne nje tigan te thelle pasi kemi shkrire pak margarine hedhim  1/2 qepe te grire imet ,pastaj shtojme kerpudhat te cilat i  kemi prere ne feta te holla.I kaurdisim dhe ne fund shtojme pak piper , kripe dhe goten e veres se bardhe.I leme te ziejne ne zjarr te ngadalte per 15 min.
Pasi kane zier kerpudhat shtojme panna dhe copat e gjoksit te pules.I leme per 5 min ne zjarr te ngadalte dhe eshte gati.
Sugjerimi im:Shoqerojeni me nje gote vere te bardhe.Ju befte mire.

Ps :macka: u nderon nese keni ftuar per dinner ndonje mik!! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Klevis2000

Mireserdhe njeher ne forum.
Per ramazan do na i gatuash keto.
pupupupupupupupu e forte dole edhe ti .Po e ben mire marketingun vetes.
-------- lol------

----------


## FLEUR

faleminderit klevis2000 qe me urove mirseardhjen.Une te uroj Gezuar ramazanin e dhe pse vet jam ortodokse.Por nese te nevojiten ca receta me kenaqesi do te ti jepja

----------


## FLEUR

SALMON I CASTIT

Per 4 persona :
4 copa salmon i fresket
1 qepe e vogel
2 speca jeshile
1 gote vere e bardhe
vaj ulliri per skuqjen
piper, kripe, majdanoz

Pregatitja:
Presim qepen ne rrathe te holle, po keshtu veprojme dhe me specat duke i prere ne unaza te holla.Ne nje tigan te thelle hedhim vaj ulliri dhe nje thelb hudhre te shtypur.E leme te skuqet dhe pasi heqim hudhren(e cila sherben per te hequr hidherimin e vajit te ullirit nga skuqja)hedhim qepen dhe specat e prera ne unaza te holla.I kaurdisim ne zjarr te avashemdhe pasi kane marre ngjyre te arte po jo te digjen i heqim.Nderkohe copat e salmonit i kemi lyer me kripe dhe piper te zi.I hedhim ne tigan dhe i leme te marrin nje faqe te lehte nga te dy krahet.Shtojme perseri qepet e specat e skuqura me pare, goten e veres se bardhe dhe majdanoz te grire.I veme kapakun dhe e leme ne zjarr te avashem derisa te avullohet vera.Vendoseni ne pjate dhe zbukurojeni sipas deshires dhe fantazise suaj.Mund te shoqerohet me nje gote vere te bardhe ose te kuqe .U befte mire.

----------


## FLEUR

kREM KARAMEL

Perberesit
1 liter qumesht
vanilje
i gote sheqer
6 te verdha vezesh
Per karamelin
2 luge gjelle sheqer dhe gjysem limon i shtrydhur
format ku do hidhet masa

Pregatitja
Ne nje tenxhere hedhim qumeshtin dhe vaniljen dhe i veme qe te nxehen ne zjarr.Ne nje tas rrahim te verdhat e vezeve dhe shtojme sheqerin.I rrahim deri sa te behen si mase homogjene.Heqim qumeshtin nga zjarri dhe e perzieje intesivisht me masen e vezeve .Ne nje tenxhere te vogel hedhim 2 luge sheqer dhe lengun e limonit.E leme sheqerin te shkrihet dhe te marri ngjyre karamel(kujdes mos digjet).E heqim nga zjarri dhe eshperndajme nga pak neper forma(mundesisht metalike).Hedhim siper karamelit masen e qumeshtit dhe i futim ne furre me banjo mari(format i vendosim ne nje ene te thelle me uje, qe te harrijne deri tek 3/4 e formave.Temp 300F.E leme ne furre deri sa te zene nje cipe te kuqerremte.I heqim i leme t ftohen dhe pastaj i futim per rreth 2 ore ne frigorifer.I nxjerrim nga forma duke i permbysur ne pjata.U befte mire

----------


## FJORIN

Pershendetje Fleur 

Me intreson po ke ndonje  recete te rendesishme  dhe po deshe mi dergo me e-mail  tek    fjorin@yahoo.com    sepse nuk i marr dot nga forumi vetem po te rri ti shkruaj  ,por nuk kam kohe se naten shkoj ne pune dhe diten ne shkolle  per ( CHEF ) kuzhine 

Po deshe me dergo ngonje recete 
  Faleminderit .Fjorin

----------


## FJORIN

Te te japi nje keshille xhaxhi tani per gatimin 

Ne kuzhine te gjitha gjellrat  i shuajme me vere te bardhe ose te kuqe sipas gjelles   pastaj hidhet uji qe zjejne   OK 


shendet te gjitheve

----------


## FLEUR

Nuk me duket se une mund te hedh ujin para veres.Megjithate faleminderit per keshillen, si profesionist(meqe vazhdon shkolle kuzhine).Patjeter do te te dergoj receta interesante por right way nuk kam kohe te shkruaj.Pershendetje Fleur.

ps Po afron thanksgiving dhe patjeter do sjell ndonje recete interesante, meqe jam e apasionuar pas gatimit.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Fleur:

Vdes per kreme karamel!  :ngerdheshje: 

E di cfare bej une? Ne fund fare i hedh pak cip limoni te grire per siper (sa per shije) . Dmth perpara se ta fusesh ne furre.

----------


## FLEUR

Ke te drejte Veshtruse.Mund ti hedhesh cipe limoni ose  cipe portokalli.Kjo varet nga preferenca.Por une me siper kam shkruar variantin klasik.

----------


## FLEUR

Menuja e Fleur per Thanksgiving

Supe minastrone Alla Fleur
Patate te mbushura, si antipaste
Role me gjel deti
Pershesh(stafing)
Sallate ruse
Sallate greke
Embelsire(sipas deshires edhe mund ta bleni)
vere e kuqe per te shoqeruar gjelin

Patate te mbushura

Zgjedhim patate te medha (1 kokerr per cdo person).I ziejme per 20 minuta ne uje me kripe.I heqim nga zjarri i kullojme dhe i presim ne 2 pjese.Me kujdes heqim pjesen e brendshme pa demtuar lekuren qe do sherbeje si pjate per mbushjen.
Brumin e patateve e perziejme me majoneze(sipas deshires), piper te zi, gogozhare te prera , majdanoz.Pasi i kemi perzier intesivisht i mbushim patatet , qe te jene me estetike perdorim qesen e zbukurimit(ate qe perdoret per dekoracionin e tortave).U befte mire
  Role me gjel deti
Marrim gjelin dhe e pastrojme nga kockat me kujdes(mos u shqetesoni qe pamja nuk eshte simetrike.E pasi mbaron ky proces, e kriposim gjelin dhe e piperosim.Lyejme siperfaqen e gjelit me uiski .Pastaj vendosim nje shtrese me proshute dhe mbi te nje shtrese me djath(si ai i picave).Siper vendosim ullinj te prere dhe veze te ziera te prera(kjo me deshire).E rrotulojme gjelin duke krijuar nje role.E mbeshtjellim me leter alumini dhe e lidhim me spango guzhine( kjo per te ruajt nje pamje te bukur te roles.E vendosim ne tave dhe hedhim vere deri tek gjysma e rolese.E leme te piqet ne 250F per 1 ore e 1/2.Pataj e heqim me kujdes , e zhveshim nga letra dhe epresim ne feta 2 cm te gjera.Ne fund e veme ne pjate dhe e sperkasim me lengun e mbetur nga pjekja.U befte mire

Supe minastrone(alla Fleur)
Per kete supe perdorim pak nga shume vegetables(bishtaja nga ato te hollat, karrota, patate, speca, selino. 
Marrim nje qepe qe e kemi grire shume holle dhe e kaurdisim ne nje tenxhere me 1 luge gjelle margarine Siper hedhim salce domate (ose domate te fresketa te prera ne kubike).Kujdes te gjitha perimet pritini ne kubike !!!
Ne nje tenxhere tjeter kemi zier disa thela mish.Mishin e presim ne copeza te vogla dhee hedhim ne tenxheren ku po kaurdisim qepen dhe domatet.Pasi i kemi perzier shtojme perimet i kaurdisim dhe i shuajme me nje gote t evogel vere e kuqe.Hedhim piper te zi, majdanoz, kripe Siper lengun e mishit dhe i leme te ziejne ne zjarr te avashem per 40 min.Serviret e nxehte dhe shoqerohet me limon (sipas deshires)U befte mire.

Sallate greke
domate te prera ne copeza, kastraveca, qepe te prera ne rrathe t eholle, majdanoz i grire holle, djath i bardhe i prere ne kubik, vaj ulliri.Te gjithe perbeesit perzien ne sallatiere dhe eshte gati.Mos harroni kripe!!U befte mire.

Pershesh(nga gjyshja ime permetare)

Se pari beni nje kulac .Me 1 kg miell ,1 veze , 1gote kos,kripe, sode buke dhe shtojme pak uje derisa te mblidhet kulac.E veme ne nje tave te lyer me margarine.Pasi e pjekim lereni te kulloje.Pastaj beheni pershesh.
Ne nje tenxhere kemi zier pjese te gjelit.Lengu do na duhet per persheshin.
Ne nje tenxhere tjeter skuqim nje qepe te vogel Hedhim persheshin dhe e kaurdisim qe pershehsi te marri pak skuqje.Shtojme dhjosem,nenexhik ose mente(sa shume emra qe ka)Dhe perzierjen e hedhim ne nje tepsi.Siper pershehsit hedhim pak leng nga i gjelit(jo shume se qullepse)dhe e futim ne furre me 250F(furre jo shume e nxehte)dhe here pas here i shtojme pak leng qe te mos forcohet persheshi.Kur shohim qe persheshi eshte i shkrifet dhe ka marrre pak skuqje hedhim pak margarine dhe eleme ne furre deri sa ta servirim.U befte mire 

Sallaten ruse shume dine ta bejne .Madje e kane shkruar dhe ne forum.
Embelsiren me mire blejeni se nuk do tu dale koha per te gatuar te gjitha.

Kjo ishte menuja ime.Megjithese eshte feste amerikane , mua me pelqen shume .Uroj ta kaloni sa me mire.Dhe une tu kem dhene nje ide per menun.Pershendetje nga Fleur.

----------

